# Need Help on Look Bike Cable Housing



## Morgan01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi does anybody know where can I buy these Look rubber guards (with Look logo) found on the cable housing?


















Thank you


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Morgan, 

Those come with the cable kit that's included with the 695. I might have some spare ones kicking around somewhere. PM me your details. Thanks.


----------



## hoodedmunkee (Mar 14, 2012)

justin. said:


> Morgan,
> 
> Those come with the cable kit that's included with the 695. I might have some spare ones kicking around somewhere. PM me your details. Thanks.


Not meaning to hi-jack this thread (not enough posts to start a thread) but I've also been looking for these rubber protectors, as well as another part for my R5 e-post assembly called a "brace" according to the manual. I found out I can only get the brace as part of the e-post spacer kit (Part No. SAPLSP4) that costs over $30 from the dealer. I'm not too inclined to shell out $35 for 2 pieces of "braces". Any suggestions for me Justin? Any help would be great. And I'd like to know how to obtain those rubber protectors also. Thanks!


----------

